# Is May too early for Banff



## chellej (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a week with DAE that I need to use by next July.  I have a Banff Rocky Mountain Resort on hold for a May 17th check in.  Is this too early??


----------



## JudyS (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know what the weather is like in Banff that time of year, but you certainly should get nice long days, since it's so far north and that's only a month before the summer solstice.  Maybe there would be some northern lights then, too.

I know that Redweek had a lot of Banff weeks for this summer (2008) a couple of weeks ago, which I assume were from DAE's inventory. So, maybe DAE will get some summer 2009 weeks if you wait.  You could ask them about this.


----------



## eal (Jul 9, 2008)

May 18 is a national holiday in Canada so there should be lots of things open, up and running, etc.  The weather is typically sunny and cool-ish at that time of year. 

I would grab it if I were you.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 9, 2008)

As Eal pointed out, it is is holiday, Victoria Day weekend.  We've been in Banff the last two Victoria days.  It's not hot, being in the high teens / low twenties (celcius) during the day and cool at night so that you would need a light jacket.

It's still considered off season as it's pretty quiet.  Lake Louise still has ice on the lake.  We like it as it's quieter without all the tourists there yet


----------



## applegirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful area.  I was very young when we went on our two travels to Canada, but this area made quite the impression on a 9 year old.  I now hope to take my family there someday.  Good to know DAE has this available.  Now, does anyone have free airline tickets we could have? lol 

Janna


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 9, 2008)

It really depends upon what you mean by too early - too early for what?


----------



## chellej (Jul 10, 2008)

calgarygary said:


> It really depends upon what you mean by too early - too early for what?



Well, to be frank, I am not sure.  I am very familiar with Yellowstone area and in May, some tof the higher passes may not be open yet because of the snow.

We typically sightsee, hike, fish, kayak etc.  I have not researched yet what I would want to do there, just know that it is a beautiful area


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 11, 2008)

chellej said:


> Well, to be frank, I am not sure.  I am very familiar with Yellowstone area and in May, some tof the higher passes may not be open yet because of the snow.
> 
> We typically sightsee, hike, fish, kayak etc.  I have not researched yet what I would want to do there, just know that it is a beautiful area



As long as you are paying close attention to Parks Canada bulletins, you should be good as wildlife is a little more active in May and often the snow pack (which will likely still be there) is somewhat unstable at higher altitudes.  If you are a skiier, it is hit or miss as to whether there will be quality late spring skiing.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 11, 2008)

chellej said:


> Well, to be frank, I am not sure.  I am very familiar with Yellowstone area and in May, some tof the higher passes may not be open yet because of the snow.
> 
> We typically sightsee, hike, fish, kayak etc.  I have not researched yet what I would want to do there, just know that it is a beautiful area




May still is too cool or cold for summer outdoor activities.  

Sightseeing - you can do it any time in the year.

Hike - can be cold and slippery with melting snow.

Fishing - too warm for ice fishing and too cold for summer fishing.  Some people fish regardless of temperature.

I prefer June to September.


----------

